# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: دانلود لازاروس

## champion

سلام به همه دوستان
من آخرین نسخه لازاروس رو میخوام که تو سایت Source Forge  هست ولی ظاهرا به Ip ایران اجازه دانلود نمیده یادمه قبلا یک لینک دیده بودم برای دانلود از این سایت .
ممنون میشم از همه دوستان اگه این نسخه رو دارن و یا راهی برای دانلودش سراغ دارن من رو راهنمایی کنند .

----------


## champion

سلام دوستان
من خودم راهشو پيدا كردم
تو لينك زير روش حل مشكل نوشته شده امتحان كردم جواب هم ميده


http://cyberrabbits.net/403/source-forge-redirector/

موفق باشيد

----------


## delphi887

سلام
برا دوستانی که امکان دانلود آخرین نسخه Lazarus رو ندارن میتونند به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنند و ویرایش 0.9.30.2 دانلود کنند .
http://shahriary.staffcms.um.ac.ir/?...catid=309:_m_e

----------


## delphi887

سلام
ویرایش جدید لازاروس برای دانلود از لینک زیر قابل دانلود است . نسخه 0.9.30.4 به همراه FPC ویرایش 2.6.0
http://shahriary.staffcms.um.ac.ir/?...catid=309:_m_e

----------


## developing

با سلام

البته قبلا نمی شد از sourceforge دانلود کرد ولی حالا میشه.


می تونید جدیدترین نسخه های لازاروس رو از لینک زیر پیدا کنید:

جدیدترین نسخه ها و آپدیت های لازاروس

----------

